# When should leaf cutter bees emerge.



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

Last fall I got 8 bee boards from an abandoned alfalfa farm. The first time I looked at them they were active. In fact, driving up I thought they were honey bees, there were so many. Late in the fall, when there was no longer any flight I transported them to our place. Almost all the holes were sealed cocoons.

Now it is mid June and I have seen none emerge? Alfalfa is just starting to bloom. Did they die? We had a mild winter. What is going on?


----------



## MethowKraig (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow. They are emerging. Can't believe it, started occurring the day after the above post. 

What an example of co-evolution. Think about it, if they emerged before the alfalfa bloomed, they would be in danger of starving. Their clock is perfectly in tune with their feed source.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

Or the perfect example of the Creator's (God's) hand at work.
All things for His glory


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

That's just awesome. I'd love to see you post a few photos here of your colony, if possible.
Congratulations!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw leafcutters on flowers just the other day but it wasn't alfalfa but a yellow globe thistle and the bee was loading up that bottom of the abdomen with pollen.


----------

